
Developing a symbolic-math library. Derivation, Simplification, Equation solving - whiteblackgoose
https://habr.com/ru/post/486496/
======
whiteblackgoose
That's my article about writing a lib for solving problems analytically. E. g.
it can find derivative, solve some equations, etc. Project is open-source and
located here [https://github.com/asc-community/MathS](https://github.com/asc-
community/MathS)

------
cascala
Nice write up

I toyed with something like this in Scala:
[https://github.com/cascala/galileo](https://github.com/cascala/galileo)

~~~
whiteblackgoose
That's cool. So you kinda wrote your own language for that? I mean, afaik
that's a classic approach for that. Im planning to do something like Jupyter
for that.

~~~
cascala
FYI I built a Jupyter plugin as well:
[https://github.com/cascala/igalileo](https://github.com/cascala/igalileo)

~~~
whiteblackgoose
Lol, that's cool. I'll check it out for sure. Thanks!

